# Anybody hear about this?  insults sent to Shaolin?



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 29, 2007)

Somebody insulted the Shaolin Temple back in August, I never heard about this. Anybody know any more? People say all kinds of weird things online, I wonder if this was sent to them or?
Read on McGruff...


BEIJING (Reuters) - China's Shaolin Temple, the cradle of Chinese kung fu, is demanding an apology from an Internet user who said its monks had once been beaten in unarmed combat by a Japanese ninja, Chinese media reported on Friday. 
dcmaxversion = 9dcminversion = 6DoOn Error Resume Nextplugin = (IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash." & dcmaxversion & "")))If plugin = true Then Exit Dodcmaxversion = dcmaxversion - 1Loop While dcmaxversion >= dcminversionif(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['ylOUUNGDJGg-']='&U=13b07m1ef%2fN%3dylOUUNGDJGg-%2fC%3d611195.11255986.11903059.1442997%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d4866070';

"The so-called defeat is purely fabricated, and we demand the Internet user to apologise to the whole nation for the wrongs he or she did," the Beijing News said, citing a notice announced by a lawyer for the Shaolin monks.
Relations between Chinese and Japanese are sensitive at the best of times, with emotions still running high over Japan's invasion and occupation of parts of China in the first half of the 20th Century.
The Internet user, calling themselves "Five Minutes Every Day", said on an online forum last week that a Japanese ninja came to Shaolin, asked for a fight and many monks failed to beat him, the newspaper said.
"The facts that the monks could not defeat a Japanese ninja showed that they were named as kung fu masters in vain," the Internet user was quoted as saying in the post.
The Shaolin temple "strongly condemned the horrible deeds" of the user, the newspaper said.
"It is not only extremely irresponsible behaviour with respect to the Shaolin temple and its monks, but also to the whole martial art and Chinese nation," it quoted the monks as saying.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, someone else asked the same thing a few week ago, here:  Ninja Defeats Shaolin Monks!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh okay, I looked around to see if anyone had posted before with a general search but didint find it before I posted. I guess that doesent always work?


----------



## Kacey (Sep 30, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Oh okay, I looked around to see if anyone had posted before with a general search but didint find it before I posted. I guess that doesent always work?



Not always - it depends on the key words you use.  I wouldn't worry about it - everybody does it at some time or other.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 3, 2007)

I suppose if the monks can get all up in arms about something that they read online, then it's alright for the rest of us, too...

Or maybe they ought to relax too...kinda like the "I'm better than you are" thread.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like someone's been watching a few too many MA movies.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 3, 2007)

What it is is a great example of how not having a sense of humor can make you look foolish.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 3, 2007)

Big Don said:


> What it is is a great example of how not having a sense of humor can make you look foolish.


 
lol. Is this even legit? It smells like a hoax to me...


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 3, 2007)

Never mind... I just saw the article. They really need to get a constructive hobby...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 3, 2007)

legit? Who knows...
More importantly, who cares?


----------

